# Kennedy getting ready for first show



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

They look like a great pair! 
I can't wait to hear about their adventures.:smile2:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LJack said:


> They look like a great pair!
> I can't wait to hear about their adventures.:smile2:


So what do you think, American lines or English?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> So what do you think, American lines or English?


I'd say that based on what I can see in the photos he is American or if blended lines is likely at least 75% American lines. 

How did I do?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, they are beautiful together  I love it that your daughter is interested in participating and you are encouraging her. Can't wait to hear about all the fun!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LJack said:


> I'd say that based on what I can see in the photos he is American or if blended lines is likely at least 75% American lines.
> 
> How did I do?


You did good. He is 100 percent American on mother's side, I though he was 100 percent on father's side but I can see some English probably about 6 generations back, so he is closer to being 100 percent American.

He is so light, he actually was white as a puppy, that many people might think he is English.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

what a darling pair they will be! 
I have tons of pics of my (now old and in vet school) daughter as a teen barefoot, in cut offs, baiting and gaiting... you will treasure these practice pics!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> what a darling pair they will be!
> I have tons of pics of my (now old and in vet school) daughter as a teen barefoot, in cut offs, baiting and gaiting... you will treasure these practice pics!


I was a little upset when I asked her to go practice and she was out there barefoot, but they had a blast. We had just gotten back from a show that day, she she was all dressed up all weekend and was enjoying some Indian summer in Kansas City.

So your daughter is in vet school? Congratulations! Right now that is what Alyssa wants to do - be a vet and a professional handler.:grin2:


----------

